
Show HN: I made a time tracking software that tracks attention - Tom_Dau
http://duefocus.com/
======
brudgers
A recent discussion of the launch,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21863515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21863515)

~~~
Tom_Dau
yeap but we are developing

~~~
brudgers
I understand and am sympathetic to the pressures of running a business.

~~~
Tom_Dau
have you tried DueFocus?

~~~
brudgers
I don't have a use case. That doesn't mean reading about it isn't
intellectually interesting which is why I come to Hacker News. But I don't
want to read about it every few days or weeks. Frequent repetitive promotional
content does not make my Hacker News experience better because there is a
clear misalignment of interests between readers and the person posting.

~~~
Tom_Dau
true

